

NSA employee spied on nine women without detection, internal file shows - grey-area
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/27/nsa-employee-spied-detection-internal-memo

======
grey-area
This is indefensible in my opinion, and indicates systemic problems:

 _In another case, from two years ago, which was only discovered during an
investigation [of] another matter, a woman employee of the agency confessed
that she had obtained information about the phone of "her foreign-national
boyfriend and other foreign nationals". She later told investigators she often
used the NSA's surveillance tools to investigate the phone numbers of people
she met socially, to ensure they were "not shady characters"._

Some of the other examples are American employees tasking friends in the US,
so it's clear that in spite of the NSA's mission there are absolutely no
controls over what data is accessed or by whom after people have clearance, or
even checks after the fact by supervisors. The scope for abuse here is really
broad (financial espionage, blackmail, judicial sabotage) - it undermines most
of the things we take from granted will be free from corruption.

------
Uhhrrr
Remember, Alexander claims this data is in a "lockbox":
[http://www.opposingviews.com/i/politics/foreign-
policy/war-t...](http://www.opposingviews.com/i/politics/foreign-policy/war-
terror/nsa-head-general-keith-alexander-wants-all-phone-records)

------
bediger4000
Pics or it didn't happen.

